# Shaved Head Trend: Hot or Not?



## Adrienne (Jul 18, 2009)

*Rihanna*







*Cassie*






Amber Rose






La La Vazquez






Kelis






Alice Dellal






Selma Blair






Kesh






Melody Eshani


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jul 18, 2009)

Question Who is Melody eshanie &amp; cassie??

About the hair Very Bold............well and Bald lol I would so not have the Courage or the right look to rock that style but its pretty cool!!


----------



## ~Angela~ (Jul 18, 2009)

The first three HOT... the rest not!


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMonet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Question Who is Melody eshanie &amp; cassie??
About the hair Very Bold............well and Bald lol I would so not have the Courage or the right look to rock that style but its pretty cool!!

Cassie is a singer, here's he rsong

sry, couldn't find the original video

and the other chick is a designer


----------



## mollydolly (Jul 18, 2009)

it looks good i think.

not the complete bald look.

but i saw a girl with long black hair with one side shaved above the ear and colored pink and cheetah print. it was sick.


----------



## Darla (Jul 18, 2009)

me no like


----------



## dixiewolf (Jul 18, 2009)

I dont like any of them, but what in the world happened with Selma Blair's? It looks like a weed whacker got caught in her hair


----------



## Aprill (Jul 18, 2009)

tacky and unprofessional....perfect for attention seekers


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jul 18, 2009)

I dont like it.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm not a fan


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't like it. It's like they got bored or changed their mind halfway through. Shave it all, or leave it all.

I like it when people shave for charity, I think that's a really nice thing to do, but I'm not huge on the way it looks


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jul 18, 2009)

I think Rhianna and Amber Rose (who is that BTW?) look good, but I am definitely NOT feeling the half shaved head thing. I don't like it at all.


----------



## nursie (Jul 18, 2009)

it's such a throwback to cindi lauper. on her i liked it......in 1984!


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 18, 2009)

By so many of them copying it, it lacks the originality it intended to display in the first place. What they gonna be when Winter rolls round and the wind's blowing round their heads?!!


----------



## magosienne (Jul 18, 2009)

Me don't like at all, tacky, messy, unprofessional. The only shaved head i've liked was Demi Moore's head, years ago.


----------



## ADSCOSMETICS (Jul 18, 2009)

Definitely NOT.

Only Amber Rose looks decent. Plus, I like the color turquoise.


----------



## bia910 (Jul 18, 2009)

i think it looks horrible.


----------



## bCreative (Jul 19, 2009)

It is a bold look that only a few can wear and look good too.


----------



## Sangiovese (Jul 19, 2009)

Awful.

I don't think that's even remotely attractive


----------



## Angels_Decay (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha I was thinking about doing this myself for awile... I didn't know it had gotten soo popular, I might change my mind now.


----------



## Maysie (Jul 19, 2009)

I like Rihanna's and Amber Rose. The others, not so much. But hey it would be cool in the summer time. Too bad I couldn't pull this one off.


----------



## Darla (Jul 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dont like any of them, but what in the world happened with Selma Blair's? It looks like a weed whacker got caught in her hair i went back and looked at this thread again. Definitely the best comment of this thread!


----------



## Lipsticklullaby (Jul 21, 2009)

nuh uh


----------



## LivingDeadGirl (Jul 24, 2009)

*The first one looks cute. The rest.....not so much. I've actually seen girls at shows with a similar cut like the first one or with ponytails or deathhawks and always thought it looked beautiful. But the long hair and one shaved side? Horrible. Amber Rose just looks wrong.*


----------



## Humeira (Jul 24, 2009)

def. NOT ... creepy


----------



## laurie_lu (Jul 24, 2009)

I didn't even know this was a trend. I must be living under a rock.


----------



## McRubel (Jul 24, 2009)

Selma Blair looks like she was attacked by a razor!


----------



## Angels_Decay (Jul 25, 2009)

LOL I did this today!


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Angels_Decay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL I did this today! I wanna see!


----------



## Chaeli (Jul 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by Angels_Decay

LOL I did this today!

I wanna see too!!!


----------



## Angels_Decay (Jul 25, 2009)

here ya go guys!


----------



## Southmyrtle89 (Jul 25, 2009)

That picture so doesn't do it justice. I saw Angel's haircut in person. It looks super cute.


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 30, 2009)

Not.

It'll look so stupid when they decide to grow it out, not so much for Amber Rose and Rihanna but for those with long hair they'll either have to shave their whole head, have half a head of extensions or just deal with having hair thats two different lengths.

i don't see the appeal.


----------



## Roxie (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh, wow.... no I don't like it that much.... it's okay I guess, just not for me....


----------



## Angels_Decay (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah, im not too too worried about growing it out with my long har. The hair i shaved off was okly 4-6 inched and really layered with bangs and such. My hair grows really fast to. So if i decide i dont want it anymore I just have to wait a few months. Ive been thinking about chopping the du realy shrot anyway... donno yet! But I LOVE IT for now!


----------



## Karren (Jul 31, 2009)

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Chaeli (Jul 31, 2009)

It looks good on you Angel. You have the look that can pull off a lot more than many of us could do and get away with.


----------



## Asocialisten (Aug 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Angels_Decay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif here ya go guys!
http://i571.photobucket.com/albums/s...jaoO/like2.jpg

*squee*So pretty!

I am rocking a Deathhawk at the moment. I just got fed up with my super long boring hair. And I love it.


----------

